# I quit my job!



## tthonglor (Jan 24, 2008)

THIS IS A LONG RANT!!! lol so be prepaired!!! hahahah

hhahah soo i finally quit my job!!! i worked at a day spa here in the city .. everyone thinks it was "an upscale" day spa.. and its on the other side of town "the rich side"... hahah yea right..the richer they are ..the cheaper.. hahah.. no offense to u guys who have money who like to share..

so i worked there ever since i finished school.. at the time it WAS my dream job.. i mean to come out of school and start working for a day spa that is well known in the city is GREAT.. so it was a good run... until a couple of months ago..

well during the summer its crazy busy.. so no one really has time to breath down ur neck.. so i never got bothered.. i do a great job im very particular in the work that i do and my clients love me.

the problem started when we got a new manager.. she used to be a teacher.. so shes really strict.. ..

i hated school.. and i hate that teacher role.. where they think they can tell u what to do.. i forget that word.. whatever..

so the problem was.. i wore off white to work one day.. its wool.. so all wool is never bleach white.. its off white.. but to me its white.. i got reemed out for it.. shes like Tina THAT IS NOT A WHITE SHIRT.. i looked down.. and i was like. its not?? to me it looks white.. shes match it up to ur uniform and if its not the same colour u cant wear it.. well i leave my lab jacket at work..

the nex day..apparently i did the same thing.. but i was positive the shirt was white.. nope it was cream and she was like well im just goin to have to send u home.. well luckly for me i only had a few clients and i was alreayd done.. so me in a happy face.. "oh well.. im done im already goin home" lol in YO FACE!! to me if ur gonna yell at me for wearing off white.. obviously u dont need my services ne more.. maybe im colour blind i dont know.. but to me.. THEY LOOKED WHITE! lol

a couple weeks later. i was grabbing a coffee while a client was filling out her client card.. she came in a lil late and it was 9:02.. they say if we dont pick up our clients at 9 we get docked for that hour.. ..

what am i gonna do if shes filling out her card.. make her rush and be like oh well sorry u cant get comfy my boss is a control freak.. and im a coffee person.. i got a lil lecture for not paying attention to my cliet and grabbing a coffee instead..

them being who they are.. they dont wanan listen to ur side of the story.. its their way because they are old and so wise..

after that. i just said EFF it.. i hated working there i hated goin in and dredding am i gonna get yelled at for this.. am i gonna get yelled at becuase a client wanted to talk about sex.. it was either that or the other

im a grown woman and if u dont pay attention to the work that i do and the clients i bring in them im goin someplace else, and im goin to take them with me!!!...so i finally quit.. !!! i was SOOO happy i dont think i have eve felt this much relief in my life i love it!! and to top it off.. one of the girls there was yelling at the receptionist becuase they didnt call her to tell her that they moved her to someone else.. haaha she was like NO I WANT TINA!! hahah I LOVE IT!

well that was about two weeks ago.. i quit without a backup didnt even look for a job.. didnt even try finding the cd with my resume on it.. lol thats how much i hated it.. but i LOVED the girls i worked with! and i miss them soo much but thank god we still keep in touch!

well the other day i heard of another spa closer to home hiring like 5 mins away.. and i had the interview today.. and I NAILED IT!!! hahahah i love it!!! not even halfway during the interview he was like.. i had soo many question to ask u.. i dont even remember! hahah

it was my beauty that turned him speechless!!! lol im a loser i know!!

but they use the same facial line that i used at the other spa.. the place is really casual u just have to look presentabl jeans and nice top. they play dance music in the lobby hes goin to put a web cafe in the front.. i just love it.. and a BONUS.. i get to do all the things that i love BODY TREATMENTS!!!! at the other place.. they were like.. o dont even ask about that. u wont be able to do it for 5 years.. EFF THAT!

so im really excited to say the least about this place.. its located downtown so it caters to the young group as well as the older, it keeps u more in touch with the clients and yourself.. u dont just turn into a robot and i love the atmosphere! and plus he has tanning beds!! hahah i know i shouldnt be tanning.. but in the winter i look soo yellow!! hahahah

so im really excited for this new place and i know i will grow and my skill will be amazing.. thats what im most excited for.. to learn.. FINALLY!!!hahah

thanks guys for reading.. hahah sorry about the long rant.. i juswanted to get it out!!!

luv ya !

xoxoxo

Tina!


----------



## KellyB (Jan 24, 2008)

Congratulations on the new job!!!! Hope you love it.


----------



## Ashley (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats on leaving someone thing just didn't suit you anymore and finding an even better job! Your new manager and workplace sound really laid back and nice.


----------



## CandyApple (Jan 24, 2008)

That's awesome!! Congratulations on the new job!!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 24, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jinx (Jan 24, 2008)

Lucky you to have found a happy place to work.

So nice to shed an oppressive work place (in their FACE is right!) and find a comfy place!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 24, 2008)

Good for you.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 24, 2008)

Great news, good for you!


----------



## LilDee (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats on quitting a crappy work athmosphere! and even more congrats on finding a better job!! woohoo!








IN YO FACE



lol


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 24, 2008)

that's really great! I also quit my job reccently but I haven't got anything lined up yet.. it's good to hear a positive experience when you're in my position.

your ex-boss sounds like a biatch!


----------



## tthonglor (Jan 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that's really great! I also quit my job reccently but I haven't got anything lined up yet.. it's good to hear a positive experience when you're in my position.
your ex-boss sounds like a biatch!

a ***** is right.. i mean she comes off as really sweet.. but u can tell shes a total backstabber.. hahah and shes old.. 
but i cant really talk about about her because she was having a couple treatments of kemo.. so i dont know if its that that was making her soo moody..probably.. but i mean even all the team leaders were being *****es about it too.. its a place where people talk to get somewhere.. but really.. they are just wasting their time.. hahahah.. ok im done talkin smack... i think..

i dont know catch me in another couple days.. hahahah


----------



## jessiej78 (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## susanks1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Congratulations on your new job!


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 25, 2008)

Funny read and woop - things turned out the best for you. Maybe you can tell your former coworkers about the new place and in the future if a position opens, bring their asses there so you can be with them again! Ha!


----------



## lmcnabbkv (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats on the new position!


----------



## speedy (Jan 25, 2008)

Congratulations! I'm sure you'll love your new job.


----------



## chocobon (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats on ur new job!


----------



## Kathy (Jan 25, 2008)

Glad it worked out in the end! Congratulations on the new job!


----------



## tthonglor (Jan 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Funny read and woop - things turned out the best for you. Maybe you can tell your former coworkers about the new place and in the future if a position opens, bring their asses there so you can be with them again! Ha!



hahah i alreayd did!!! lol i told the owner that a few hairstylist were looking and i have a couple RMT friends that where looking too!!! hahahah
and thanks for the support... at first i thought i was crazy for quiting. but i can tell im more happy to sit at home with no money then work like a robot for good money


----------



## Dianergy (Jan 25, 2008)

Way to go.


----------



## Anthea (Jan 26, 2008)

Good for you, pleased it worked out for you in the end


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Jan 30, 2008)

sounds like things turned out for the best. Congrats on your new job


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 30, 2008)

Im so glad things worked out for you



Its comforting to hear you were okay in the end. I love love love my current job. But as soon as I graduate I have to leave! Im so scared to not be able to find a job after im done!


----------



## travellingincog (Jan 30, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 30, 2008)

Please update us on how much you enjoy your new job! =)


----------

